# Sekond 2 None



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



For all your lowrider accessories:
Casino wear clothing
Pornstar Clothing
Jada Toys Model Cars
ProHopper Hydraulics
Supreme Wire Wheels
ProHopper Air Systems
Cali-Swangin Lowrider Videos
Truucha Lowrider Videos
True Rider DVD's

*1-866-HYDROS-1

http://www.sekondtonone.com*


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## truucha

THEY R COOL AS FUCK MAKE SURE U ASK FOR FERNANDO


----------



## USOGRIDE

Fernando is Da MAN!!!


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by USOGRIDE_@Dec 10 2002, 02:55 PM
> *Fernando is Da MAN!!! *


 No, Nate you da man!


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 10 2002, 02:11 AM
> *THEY R COOL AS FUCK MAKE SURE U ASK FOR FERNANDO*


 Where my movies cabron!!! :biggrin: Just fuckin with you. Thanks for the props.


----------



## bckbmpr84

hell yea, thanks to Sekond 2 None, for there help, products, and fast delivery. special thanks to Fernando. i will definately bring my bussiness back to you. 

Ruben 



Last edited by bckbmpr84 at Dec 11 2002, 10:56 PM


----------



## RobLBC

I will be ordering my next set up from Sekond 2 None. My homie bckbmpr84 recommended them highly.


----------



## 97srad750

I just ordered some stuff from Fernando he is really helpful.


----------



## sjnemesis408

im looking for a coil over setup....wuzup???


fernando??????


----------



## trikeboy666

isnt 2nd to none a car club too??


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Dec 17 2002, 09:28 PM
> *isnt 2nd to none a car club too??*


 im sure their is. It was a graffiti crew i was in when i lived in chicago back in the early 90's.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 10 2002, 12:11 AM
> *THEY R COOL AS FUCK MAKE SURE U ASK FOR FERNANDO*


 Yes. He is the one who pushes the cart that sells the corn on a stick. Cheese and mayo?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by CCE IL DISTRIBUTOR+Dec 18 2002, 12:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CCE IL DISTRIBUTOR @ Dec 18 2002, 12:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--truucha_@Dec 10 2002, 12:11 AM
> *THEY R COOL AS FUCK MAKE SURE U ASK FOR FERNANDO*


Yes. He is the one who pushes the cart that sells the corn on a stick. Cheese and mayo?[/b][/quote]
lol :roflmao: 
Com'on Memo dont lie. Your the one selling churros on the corner.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Dec 18 2002, 11:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Dec 18 2002, 11:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CCE IL [email protected] 18 2002, 12:39 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--truucha*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 10 2002, 12:11 AM
> THEY R COOL AS FUCK MAKE SURE U ASK FOR FERNANDO*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yes. He is the one who pushes the cart that sells the corn on a stick. Cheese and mayo?*
Click to expand...

lol :roflmao: 
Com'on Memo dont lie. Your the one selling churros on the corner.[/b][/quote]
don't you meen potato chip bags. now i know he has un chingo de lead for sale huh Memo


----------



## CCETechnician

ohh yeah,, by the ounce,,,, by the ounce


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Dec 18 2002, 12:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Dec 18 2002, 12:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2002, 11:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CCE IL [email protected] 18 2002, 12:39 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--truucha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 10 2002, 12:11 AM
> THEY R COOL AS FUCK MAKE SURE U ASK FOR FERNANDO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. He is the one who pushes the cart that sells the corn on a stick. Cheese and mayo?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> lol :roflmao:
> Com'on Memo dont lie. Your the one selling churros on the corner.*
Click to expand...

don't you meen potato chip bags. now i know he has un chingo de lead for sale huh Memo [/b][/quote]
MY rides r unleaded...NO chipin with my rides.....


----------



## EL GATO VOLADOR

MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by EL GATO VOLADOR_@Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> *MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:*


 For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CCE IL DISTRIBUTOR+Dec 19 2002, 10:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CCE IL DISTRIBUTOR @ Dec 19 2002, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EL GATO VOLADOR_@Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> *MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:*


For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## EL GATO VOLADOR

memo i still think your of full of crap i dont care if know one has beat u in three years or not biatch


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by EL GATO VOLADOR_@Dec 20 2002, 03:05 AM
> *memo i still think your of full of crap i dont care if know one has beat u in three years or not biatch*


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by CCE IL DISTRIBUTOR+Dec 20 2002, 05:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CCE IL DISTRIBUTOR @ Dec 20 2002, 05:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EL GATO VOLADOR_@Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> *MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:*


For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?[/b][/quote]
i have to say ive never had a problem with memo , he seems cool in my book .. but that shop did get beat in double , 2 times i know of in the summer of 2001 , southern showdown and once in chitown . :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Dec 22 2002, 08:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Dec 22 2002, 08:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CCE IL [email protected] 20 2002, 05:58 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--EL GATO VOLADOR*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?*
Click to expand...

i have to say ive never had a problem with memo , he seems cool in my book .. but that shop did get beat in double , 2 times i know of in the summer of 2001 , southern showdown and once in chitown . :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
And at the 2002 shouthern showdown. KIR :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

hey ferny , when you get that 62 you got on your avatar ? lol :biggrin: ................. got that dam frame done yet ? times a tickin!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Dec 22 2002, 08:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Dec 22 2002, 08:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CCE IL [email protected] 20 2002, 05:58 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--EL GATO VOLADOR*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?*
Click to expand...

i have to say ive never had a problem with memo , he seems cool in my book .. but that shop did get beat in double , 2 times i know of in the summer of 2001 , southern showdown and once in chitown . :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: U did get us once in chi-town, tires were low on air...lol But we did get u at the sterling IL., remember...lol we r cool always bro. My family will have a extra prayer on X-MAS day for the loss of your dad.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Royalty+Dec 22 2002, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royalty @ Dec 22 2002, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2002, 08:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CCE IL [email protected] 20 2002, 05:58 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--EL GATO VOLADOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> i have to say ive never had a problem with memo , he seems cool in my book .. but that shop did get beat in double , 2 times i know of in the summer of 2001 , southern showdown and once in chitown . :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

And at the 2002 shouthern showdown. KIR :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NOt sure if u r the guy with the blue lincoln,but ushocked alot of us at the showdown. :biggrin: That is a bad ass car especially that i am a fan of luxury hoppers.. At the showdown ,my cylinders were too short...lol keep it flyin high bro.


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by CCE Distributor 4 IL+Dec 22 2002, 07:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CCE Distributor 4 IL @ Dec 22 2002, 07:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2002, 08:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -CCE IL [email protected] 20 2002, 05:58 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--EL GATO VOLADOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some one who is full of shit, my shop has not been beaten for the 3rd year in the row with a double pump car which all have been legit. I'm a puto because.....I dont cheat?.....because We always win?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> i have to say ive never had a problem with memo , he seems cool in my book .. but that shop did get beat in double , 2 times i know of in the summer of 2001 , southern showdown and once in chitown . :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

:biggrin: U did get us once in chi-town, tires were low on air...lol But we did get u at the sterling IL., remember...lol we r cool always bro. My family will have a extra prayer on X-MAS day for the loss of your dad.[/b][/quote]
yeah i remember you got us in rockfalls ill , i have taken many of loses , but its no fun to win them all , i like good competetion , i feel like it pushes me to do better ....... if someone beats me they better be ready next time , cause i will have done something else !


----------



## EL GATO VOLADOR

memo is a fat rat in my book!!!!!!!


----------



## CCETechnician

its fucked up that were here in a sponsors topic having fun with ferny and this idiot has to start shit in here too


----------



## PITBULL

ferny must be on christmas vacation already ! lol 



Last edited by PITBULL at Dec 23 2002, 10:11 AM


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 23 2002, 03:11 AM
> *ferny must be on christmas vacation already ! lol*


 What up, Im just taking a break. I wish i could take a vacation. Plus i dont like getting involved in any of the lay it low arguments.


----------



## PITBULL

tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc , times a wasten , better get busy ! hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by EL GATO VOLADOR_@Dec 18 2002, 10:28 PM
> *MEMO YOUR RIDES MAY NOT HAVE LEAD BUT I KNOW FOR SURE YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT PUTO! :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by EL GATO VOLADOR_@Dec 22 2002, 04:25 PM
> *memo is a fat rat in my book!!!!!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rlowride

Fernando, and the Ky crew rule!
I will, when i can afford it, send my business that way!
Im glad you got out on your own man.. there was no need for you to be the behind the scenes guy for other shops!


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Dec 26 2002, 02:19 PM
> *Fernando, and the Ky crew rule!
> I will, when i can afford it, send my business that way!
> Im glad you got out on your own man.. there was no need for you to be the behind the scenes guy for other shops!*


 Thanks Rick, Ive been behind the scenes for way too long. You coming down to the casper show? Ive


----------



## PITBULL

tic toc tic toc ,, hehehehe


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 27 2002, 03:04 PM
> *tic toc tic toc ,, hehehehe  *


 It will be done at the end of february. Dont worrrrrrrrry about it!


----------



## rlowride

im gonna try........ but im not too sure about lodging. and it will suck not to be in the pittsssss..
it would be the pits to be up in that large crowd!


----------



## 250/604




----------



## CCETechnician

when is the Casper Show?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by CCETechnician_@Jan 5 2003, 11:29 PM
> *when is the Casper Show?*


 February 23rd.


----------



## sbcv8s10

Feb 21-23.


----------



## UnderAged Baller

All I know is that I can't wait to get my next car to hook up. I'm going to definitely order the hydro kit from Sekond 2 None for sure.


----------



## titoislaidlow

Yea, cant beat his services. Thanks for the powerball kit. Got it in last night and now Im turn'n 3's....thanks Fernado. Ill defenitly send business his way.


----------



## air280

chk your PM fernando


----------



## Fernando

Check out our auctions;
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISA...serid=hydrofern


----------



## RobLBC

What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?


----------



## titoislaidlow

1.866.hydros1


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Jan 23 2003, 11:53 PM
> *What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?*


 What ya gettin from my man Fernando?


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by rlowride+Jan 25 2003, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rlowride @ Jan 25 2003, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Jan 23 2003, 11:53 PM
> *What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?*


What ya gettin from my man Fernando?[/b][/quote]
head ache ......lol .............. fernys busy wrapping frames , dont bother him !  :biggrin:


----------



## hydrojunkie

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Jan 26 2003, 12:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Jan 26 2003, 12:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2003, 02:51 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 23 2003, 11:53 PM
> What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What ya gettin from my man Fernando?*
Click to expand...

head ache ......lol .............. fernys busy wrapping frames , dont bother him !  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yea busy sneakin a snack ha ha ha :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Whats up hommie My bro said to call him :biggrin: Also Bruce wants to know how is it hanging :biggrin: Fernando P.M.me so I could give you the # for the Music Spot :biggrin:


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by hydrojunkie+Jan 26 2003, 03:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrojunkie @ Jan 26 2003, 03:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2003, 12:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2003, 02:51 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 23 2003, 11:53 PM
> What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ya gettin from my man Fernando?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> head ache ......lol .............. fernys busy wrapping frames , dont bother him !  :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

yea busy sneakin a snack ha ha ha :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Lick my nuts MARCHEESY! :biggrin:


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Jan 26 2003, 02:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Jan 26 2003, 02:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2003, 02:51 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 23 2003, 11:53 PM
> What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What ya gettin from my man Fernando?*
Click to expand...

head ache ......lol .............. fernys busy wrapping frames , dont bother him !  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I wish i was working on the frames. I still havent got the trailer to take them to the blasters. Plus we have actually gotten some work in. I baught a nice little plasma cutter this week, so hopefully that will make the frames a little easier. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

qvo fern whats up :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride

plasma cutters rule!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Jan 27 2003, 12:44 PM
> *plasma cutters rule!*


 yes they do!! especially when cutting 3/8"!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Jan 27 2003, 12:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Jan 27 2003, 12:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2003, 02:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2003, 02:51 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 23 2003, 11:53 PM
> What is Sekond 2 None's phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ya gettin from my man Fernando?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> head ache ......lol .............. fernys busy wrapping frames , dont bother him !  :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

I wish i was working on the frames. I still havent got the trailer to take them to the blasters. Plus we have actually gotten some work in. I baught a nice little plasma cutter this week, so hopefully that will make the frames a little easier. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
fernado you can use my open trailer let me no if you need it


----------



## PITBULL

hey ferny , what size plasma cutter you get ?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 31 2003, 10:18 PM
> *hey ferny , what size plasma cutter you get ?*


 I cant remember the model. But its the biggest one Snap-on had. Runs on 220 and its supposed to cut up to 1/2"


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by Fernando_@Jan 31 2003, 09:07 PM
> *I cant remember the model. But its the biggest one Snap-on had. Runs on 220 and its supposed to cut up to 1/2"*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando

*ALL PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING.*









*STREET LOW-$10 each.*
1939 Chevy Delivery
1947 Cadillac 62 Conv.
1947 Chevy Fleetline
1951 Chevy 3100 Pick Up
1953 Cadillac 62 Conv.
1953 Chevy Pick Up
1953 Chevy Tow Truck 
1957 Chevy Suburban
1959 Chevy El Dorado Conv.
1959 Chevy El Dorado HT 
1959 Chevy El Camino 
1960 Chevy Impala Conv.
1961 Chevy Impala Conv.
1961 Chevy Impala HT 
1964 Chevy Impala Wagon
1967 Chevy Impala HT
1972 Chevy Cheyenne Pick Up









*DUB- $10 each.*
1996 Chevy Impala SS
2000 Chevy Suburban
2001 Chevy Astro Van
2001 Chevy Avalanche 
2002 Cadillac Escalade









*DUB BIG BALLERS- $30 each*
Candy Purple 2002 Escalade 
Black 2002 Escalade
White 2002 Escalade 









*DUB OLSKOOL- $10 each.*
1956 Chevy Bel Air 
1959 Cadillac El Dorado
1967 Chevy Impala SS 
1972 Chevy Cheyenne Pick Up









*DUB MODEL KITS-$15 each.*
2000 Chevy Suburban
2000 Chevy S-10 
2001 Chevy Astro Van
2001 Chevy Avalanche 
2002 Cadillac Escalade









*ROAD RATS- $20 each.*
1947 Chevy Fleetline
1953 Chevy 3100 Pick Up 
1953 Chevy Bel Air 
1957 Chevy Suburban 
1959 Chevy El Camino 
1960 Chevy Impala

*SAICO MODELS- $10*
1958 Impala convertable
1987 Monte Carlo SS w/dubs
1970 Monte Carlo w/dubs


----------



## NIMSTER64

Hey hommie you was in town and didn't stop by


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 2 2003, 12:50 AM
> *Hey hommie you was in town and didn't stop by *


 Man, i ended having to come home wednesday morning cause the shop was actually kind of busy. I stopped by your brothers place then took off back to kentcuky. I'll be back up their in a couple weeks i'll hit you up.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Feb 2 2003, 03:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Feb 2 2003, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 2 2003, 12:50 AM
> *Hey hommie you was in town and didn't stop by *


Man, i ended having to come home wednesday morning cause the shop was actually kind of busy. I stopped by your brothers place then took off back to kentcuky. I'll be back up their in a couple weeks i'll hit you up.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

COOL CARS AINT THE SAME WITHOUT YA --- SEEMS LIKE THEY GOT DUMB AS SHIT FOR SOME REASON ,, FERNANDO SET ME UP W/ A GOOD SETUP FROM COOL CARS AND HIS SERVICE IS THE BEST ..
FERNANDO,,, WHEN ALL OF OUR CAR CLUB RIDES ARE DONE & WE GET ALL OF OUR DRIVING PRIVLEDGES REINSTATED WERE GONNA
COME DOWN THERE FOR A BBQ,,,,,, I NEED TO MAKE MY CCE SET UP 
GO FOR THE SKY. YOU KNOW CCE DAMN WELL : WE NEED TO MAKE MY 64 TAKE OFF.. COOL CARS IS PISSIN ME OFF THEY HAVE ME CALL THE TECH LINE BUT ITS THE SAME DUMBASS I JUST SPOKE TO.....
IF I HADNT SPENT CLOSE TO $4000 THRU THEM I WOULDNT EVEN 
BOTHER W/ THAT COMPANY........ STREET SWEEPAZ C.C
DULUTH MN


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

HEY FERNANDO ,,,,,,, IF YOU NEED ANY HELP TOWARDS THE SPRING 
OUR CREW WAS THINKIN OF STOPPING BY,, ITS TO DAMN COLD UP HERE ------- WE IN THE "HEATED" GARAGE EVERY NIGHT WORKING ON OUR CARS.. SHIT FOR SOME RIMZ WE'LL THROUGH SOME DROS IN A CAR 4 YA -L O L!!!!HIT US UP MAN CAUSE I GOT A NEW CREDIT 
CARD & I NEED SOME HOPPIN ASS STUFF,,,,,........... S.S.C.C


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 11 2003, 02:32 PM
> *HEY FERNANDO ,,,,,,, IF YOU NEED ANY HELP TOWARDS THE SPRING
> OUR CREW WAS THINKIN OF STOPPING BY,, ITS TO DAMN COLD UP HERE ------- WE IN THE "HEATED" GARAGE EVERY NIGHT WORKING ON OUR CARS.. SHIT FOR SOME RIMZ WE'LL THROUGH SOME DROS IN A CAR 4 YA -L O L!!!!HIT US UP MAN CAUSE I GOT A NEW CREDIT
> CARD & I NEED SOME HOPPIN ASS STUFF,,,,,........... S.S.C.C*


 Cool, i'll let you know. I take credit cards so i can definately max that fucker out! :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride

max it out............ mo money mo money!!!!!!!


----------



## BigWook

Hey fernando!! I need six accurate(or whatver there called) solenoids. How much??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

How much is a battery charger?? I need one, please!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 14 2003, 12:54 AM
> *How much is a battery charger?? I need one, please!!*


 Talked to Ferny today!! $125 a piece!!!  He will be getting 50 of them next week!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fernando

Finally got the chargers, in but i only got 25 of them. We also sold half of them in north carolina this past weekend. So hurry up and get them this week before i run out again.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Fernando_@Mar 17 2003, 06:30 PM
> *Finally got the chargers, in but i only got 25 of them. We also sold half of them in north carolina this past weekend. So hurry up and get them this week before i run out again.*


 Thanks for the charger Fernando!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

Hey tim what are you doing tommorow?? hit me up and let me know


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 19 2003, 12:28 AM
> *Hey tim what are you doing tommorow?? hit me up and let me know*


 You have a PM!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

THANKS FOR THE CHARGER FERNANDO, AND THE CYLINDERS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: , I WILL BE BACK TO BUY SOME MORE STUFF REAL SOON!!
THANKS, JOSH

HEY TIM I GO PICK THAT CAR UP TOM. AT 4, WHAT TIME IS A GOOD TIME TO GIVE YOU A CALL???


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 20 2003, 04:54 AM
> *THANKS FOR THE CHARGER FERNANDO, AND THE CYLINDERS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: , I WILL BE BACK TO BUY SOME MORE STUFF REAL SOON!!
> THANKS, JOSH
> 
> HEY TIM I GO PICK THAT CAR UP TOM. AT 4, WHAT TIME IS A GOOD TIME TO GIVE YOU A CALL???*


 hey josh, give me a call. I want to see the car, and also my batterires are dead as fuck!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

Hey Wook, I will give you a call. It's not much of a looker, yet :biggrin: , it definately needs new doors, also I need to hook the juice up. What are you doing tom. night??? I want to do something with this car and fast. I need somebody to hook it up on some paint!!!!!


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 21 2003, 06:37 AM
> *Hey Wook, I will give you a call. It's not much of a looker, yet :biggrin: , it definately needs new doors, also I need to hook the juice up. What are you doing tom. night??? I want to do something with this car and fast. I need somebody to hook it up on some paint!!!!!*


 I am going with James to pick up a car tonight, but give me a call early saturday or something, and I will help you hook up the juice.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BigWook+Mar 21 2003, 09:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWook @ Mar 21 2003, 09:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaptainNasty_@Mar 21 2003, 06:37 AM
> *Hey Wook, I will give you a call.  It's not much of a looker, yet :biggrin: , it definately needs new doors, also I need to hook the juice up.  What are you doing tom. night???  I want to do something with this car and fast.  I need somebody to hook it up on some paint!!!!!*


I am going with James to pick up a car tonight, but give me a call early saturday or something, and I will help you hook up the juice.[/b][/quote]
Oh dear lord here we go!!! :biggrin:  Make sure you don't go all Ichiban on that ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 21 2003, 04:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 21 2003, 04:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 09:41 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--CaptainNasty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 21 2003, 06:37 AM
> Hey Wook, I will give you a call.  It's not much of a looker, yet :biggrin: , it definately needs new doors, also I need to hook the juice up.  What are you doing tom. night???  I want to do something with this car and fast.  I need somebody to hook it up on some paint!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I am going with James to pick up a car tonight, but give me a call early saturday or something, and I will help you hook up the juice.*
Click to expand...

Oh dear lord here we go!!! :biggrin:  Make sure you don't go all Ichiban on that ass!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NAAAW!!! I have taken all my shit apart and pretty much know how everything works. Plus I have actaully learned a shitload from this site. However I thinking about welding some box tubing down both frame rails. j/k


----------



## Neige

man i need some new springs, car is sittin on the frame.......


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by omni3wheelin_@Mar 21 2003, 04:52 PM
> *man i need some new springs, car is sittin on the frame.......*


 no springs at all??????????????


----------



## Neige

3 or 4 turns in the front and back


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by omni3wheelin_@Mar 21 2003, 04:55 PM
> *3 or 4 turns in the front and back*


 that sucks


----------



## Neige

no shit..... i got stuck comin in my drive the other day i had to lift the back up just a little to get it up the rest of the way......


----------



## CaptainNasty

> _Originally posted by BigWook+Mar 21 2003, 04:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWook @ Mar 21 2003, 04:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaptainNasty_@Mar 21 2003, 06:37 AM
> *Hey Wook, I will give you a call.  It's not much of a looker, yet :biggrin: , it definately needs new doors, also I need to hook the juice up.  What are you doing tom. night???  I want to do something with this car and fast.  I need somebody to hook it up on some paint!!!!!*


I am going with James to pick up a car tonight, but give me a call early saturday or something, and I will help you hook up the juice.[/b][/quote]
How early, cus I have to be at work at 12:00. So it would have to be really really early. What are you doing sunday night????


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Mar 21 2003, 06:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Mar 21 2003, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 04:41 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--CaptainNasty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 21 2003, 06:37 AM
> Hey Wook, I will give you a call.  It's not much of a looker, yet :biggrin: , it definately needs new doors, also I need to hook the juice up.  What are you doing tom. night???  I want to do something with this car and fast.  I need somebody to hook it up on some paint!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I am going with James to pick up a car tonight, but give me a call early saturday or something, and I will help you hook up the juice.*
Click to expand...

How early, cus I have to be at work at 12:00. So it would have to be really really early. What are you doing sunday night????[/b][/quote]
What are u doing today??????? Im not doing anything until later tonight. If not, I could prbably help Sunday


----------



## CaptainNasty

Gotta go to work at 3, but I have to go get temp tags, for this car. It would be the shit if you could help out sunday.


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 21 2003, 07:46 PM
> *Gotta go to work at 3, but I have to go get temp tags, for this car. It would be the shit if you could help out sunday.*


 Yeah I can help out sunday.  Just make sure you have all your shit together before that like battery cable and all that shit. I dont know if you have everything or not. If possible, give me a call before you go to work tommorw(if I am awake that early) so you can tell me what all you got.


----------



## Neige

it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by omni3wheelin_@Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> *it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....*


 Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:


----------



## CaptainNasty

Thanks for your support tim. hope you have fun in florida (bastard)!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

Anyone heard from Fernando lately? I tried PMing him and calling his shop for the past couple of days and there hasen't been any answer back.


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 22 2003, 12:33 PM
> *Anyone heard from Fernando lately? I tried PMing him and calling his shop for the past couple of days and there hasen't been any answer back.*


 Whats up man. Ive been a little busy at the shop soi havent had a chance to answer all my emails. I'll have your quote ready in a little while.


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 21 2003, 11:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 21 2003, 11:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--omni3wheelin_@Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> *it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....*


Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
I just got done hookin his shit up, and I am pissed the fuck off. Its only got one CCE street pump and four batteries, and its hittin about 20 inches. But Josh is switch retarded, so as long as I dont hit it for him, he cant beat me. :biggrin: Its all good though


----------



## CaptainNasty

> _Originally posted by BigWook+Mar 24 2003, 08:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWook @ Mar 24 2003, 08:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--omni3wheelin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:*
Click to expand...

I just got done hookin his shit up, and I am pissed the fuck off. Its only got one CCE street pump and four batteries, and its hittin about 20 inches. But Josh is switch retarded, so as long as I dont hit it for him, he cant beat me. :biggrin: Its all good though[/b][/quote]
Yeah well I think I might have it now. I was in the drive way when I got home, and I was sitting inside the car, and Brad said it was getting up like when you were hitting the switch. So it's fending to be on :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Mar 24 2003, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Mar 24 2003, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 08:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--omni3wheelin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I just got done hookin his shit up, and I am pissed the fuck off. Its only got one CCE street pump and four batteries, and its hittin about 20 inches. But Josh is switch retarded, so as long as I dont hit it for him, he cant beat me. :biggrin: Its all good though*
Click to expand...

Yeah well I think I might have it now. I was in the drive way when I got home, and I was sitting inside the car, and Brad said it was getting up like when you were hitting the switch. So it's fending to be on :biggrin: !!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
HMMMMM.... well see... we will have to nose up tommorrow


----------



## CaptainNasty

> _Originally posted by BigWook+Mar 24 2003, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWook @ Mar 24 2003, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 09:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 08:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--omni3wheelin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got done hookin his shit up, and I am pissed the fuck off. Its only got one CCE street pump and four batteries, and its hittin about 20 inches. But Josh is switch retarded, so as long as I dont hit it for him, he cant beat me. :biggrin: Its all good though*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yeah well I think I might have it now. I was in the drive way when I got home, and I was sitting inside the car, and Brad said it was getting up like when you were hitting the switch. So it's fending to be on :biggrin: !!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...

HMMMMM.... well see... we will have to nose up tommorrow[/b][/quote]
sounds good!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty+Mar 24 2003, 09:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainNasty @ Mar 24 2003, 09:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 09:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 09:09 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 08:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--omni3wheelin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got done hookin his shit up, and I am pissed the fuck off. Its only got one CCE street pump and four batteries, and its hittin about 20 inches. But Josh is switch retarded, so as long as I dont hit it for him, he cant beat me. :biggrin: Its all good though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I think I might have it now. I was in the drive way when I got home, and I was sitting inside the car, and Brad said it was getting up like when you were hitting the switch. So it's fending to be on :biggrin: !!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HMMMMM.... well see... we will have to nose up tommorrow*
Click to expand...

sounds good!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
cool... looks like I got some work to do.


----------



## CaptainNasty

> _Originally posted by BigWook+Mar 24 2003, 09:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWook @ Mar 24 2003, 09:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 09:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 09:18 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 09:09 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2003, 08:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 11:31 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--omni3wheelin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2003, 03:49 PM
> it has all the batt cables and hoses just needs the rear pump put back in and the dumps wire up and the diconnect hooked up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a big job!!!! :biggrin: Glad I am not doing it!! :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got done hookin his shit up, and I am pissed the fuck off. Its only got one CCE street pump and four batteries, and its hittin about 20 inches. But Josh is switch retarded, so as long as I dont hit it for him, he cant beat me. :biggrin: Its all good though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I think I might have it now. I was in the drive way when I got home, and I was sitting inside the car, and Brad said it was getting up like when you were hitting the switch. So it's fending to be on :biggrin: !!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HMMMMM.... well see... we will have to nose up tommorrow*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> sounds good!! :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

cool... looks like I got some work to do.[/b][/quote]
Do you want to do it before or after we go to Fernandos shop?? OR BOTH?? :biggrin:


----------



## BigWook

whatever. 

hey Fernando?????? do u have any of these in stock


----------



## lowcaddy87

fernando, the fed ex guy just cane to my house, thanks alot, i was expecting brokerage and tax too, but i didnt have too


----------



## air280

anyone have ferni's zip code?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by BigWook_@Mar 24 2003, 02:26 PM
> *whatever.
> 
> hey Fernando?????? do u have any of these in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yes, i do. I'll sell them to you for $20.


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Mar 25 2003, 05:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Mar 25 2003, 05:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigWook_@Mar 24 2003, 02:26 PM
> *whatever.
> 
> hey Fernando??????  do u have any of these in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, i do. I'll sell them to you for $20.[/b][/quote]
cool.. I was down there earlier and I forgot to ask Bob, I will come get one from you sometime this week.


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by BigWook+Mar 25 2003, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWook @ Mar 25 2003, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2003, 05:48 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--BigWook*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 24 2003, 02:26 PM
> whatever.
> 
> hey Fernando??????  do u have any of these in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yes, i do. I'll sell them to you for $20.*
Click to expand...

cool.. I was down there earlier and I forgot to ask Bob, I will come get one from you sometime this week.[/b][/quote]
Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Those handles are tight as hell. It'll work out good for ya Wook no more reaching in the window.


----------



## BigWook

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Mar 26 2003, 08:32 AM
> *Those handles are tight as hell. It'll work out good for ya Wook no more reaching in the window.*


 Yeah I know. I wired it up yesterday and now its does about 20 inches.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good deal 20" Is a BIG improvement from what it was doing Saturday. I get a lot more conrol with a hopping switch. Reaching in the window/door sux


----------



## showandgo

bob is gay


----------



## BobRizzo

Dont hate Jimmy you know I'm your Hero!


----------



## showandgo

wheres my shit


----------



## CaptainNasty

Hey Fernando, do you sell Adex's?? If so how much. Also how much is your LA series pumps, with either #8 or #10 (whichever one is better for hopping. ANd do you have htem in stock. THANKS, josh


----------



## CaptainNasty

Oh yeah, and some 4 or 4 1/2 ton coils.


----------



## air280

anyone know were ferni's got to


----------



## JBhydros

i think fernando is out of town until wednesday 
bob is still at the shop i think


----------



## air280

thanks.......


----------



## CaptainNasty

Hey fernando, do you carry the chrome monroe shocks in stock. (the ones like on the website). I kinda snapped my shocks , they weren't long enough :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

* FERNANDO ,, WHAT WILL IT TAKE FOR ME TO BECOME A DEALER OF PROHOPPER HYDROS ?? WHAT TYPE OF BUSINESS ARE THEY TO DEAL WITH ? I WILL OPEN A SMALL SHOP IN THE SUMMER ... SMALL BUT I NEED THE ROOM ANYWAYS ...... LMK ASAP -- THE FLOSSIN SEASON IS ALMOST HERE & MY CAR IS 65% DONE .....THE REST IS PAINT & ASSEMBLY --- GRAVY!!!!! STREET SWEEPAZC.C BOB-T


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 19 2003, 12:19 PM
> ** FERNANDO ,, WHAT WILL IT TAKE FOR ME TO BECOME A DEALER OF PROHOPPER HYDROS ?? WHAT TYPE OF BUSINESS ARE THEY TO DEAL WITH ? I WILL OPEN A SMALL SHOP IN THE SUMMER ... SMALL BUT I NEED THE ROOM ANYWAYS ...... LMK ASAP -- THE FLOSSIN SEASON IS ALMOST HERE & MY CAR IS 65% DONE .....THE REST IS PAINT & ASSEMBLY --- GRAVY!!!!! STREET SWEEPAZC.C BOB-T*


 All you have to do is fax me a copy of your business license and tax number. I'll set you up as a c.o.d wholesale account. Our fax # is 502-968-9768.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

COOL TO MEET YOU FERNANDO


----------



## Freddie699




----------



## NIMSTER64

Last edited by NIMSTER64 at May 13 2003, 10:04 PM


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2003, 03:43 AM
> **


 Pinche Nim. Ya tu sabes. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Fernando+May 14 2003, 12:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ May 14 2003, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@May 13 2003, 03:43 AM
> **


Pinche Nim. Ya tu sabes. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
LOL Hey hommie are you coming out for the picnic?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES

Fern , thanks got my shit !! You da man .


----------



## Immortal

fernando you putting tires on out there? got a buddy who need some put on


----------



## BigLinc

what time u open homie, damn, i been callin all morning, lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

You got a p.m. I need the stuff asap I only have 3 weeks to work on the ride.Can you get back to me


----------



## BigLinc

BIG thanks to fernando for coming through for me on all the parts i needed ASAP, thanks homie


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 30 2003, 01:20 PM
> *You got a p.m. I need the stuff asap I only have 3 weeks to work on the ride.Can you get back to me *


 :0 HURRY BRO


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 1 2003, 07:28 PM
> *BIG thanks to fernando for coming through for me on all the parts i needed ASAP, thanks homie*


    I guess not  



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Jun 2 2003, 04:17 PM


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 2 2003, 04:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jun 2 2003, 04:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Jun 1 2003, 07:28 PM
> *BIG thanks to fernando for coming through for me on all the parts i needed ASAP, thanks homie*


   I guess not [/b][/quote]
Give me a call Nim. 866-493-7671.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Jun 2 2003, 07:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Jun 2 2003, 07:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 04:46 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jun 1 2003, 07:28 PM
> BIG thanks to fernando for coming through for me on all the parts i needed ASAP, thanks homie*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I guess not *
Click to expand...

Give me a call Nim. 866-493-7671.[/b][/quote]


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 4 2003, 03:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Jun 4 2003, 03:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 07:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 04:46 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 1 2003, 07:28 PM
> BIG thanks to fernando for coming through for me on all the parts i needed ASAP, thanks homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess not *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Give me a call Nim. 866-493-7671.*
Click to expand...

[/b][/quote]
get your parts Nim? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hey guys! :biggrin: 
What up Ferny?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 6 2003, 03:11 AM
> *Hey guys! :biggrin:
> What up Ferny?*


 What up homie!


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Jun 7 2003, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Jun 7 2003, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowridingmike_@Jun 6 2003, 03:11 AM
> *Hey guys! :biggrin:
> What up Ferny?*


What up homie![/b][/quote]
What kinda deal can you give us for a chrome pump, a delta, all hardlines for the setup, and a battery and a switch, and cord to run it all on a radical bicycle? Thankx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Jun 11 2003, 12:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Jun 11 2003, 12:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2003, 10:51 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--Lowridingmike*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jun 6 2003, 03:11 AM
> Hey guys! :biggrin:
> What up Ferny?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What up homie!*
Click to expand...

What kinda deal can you give us for a chrome pump, a delta, all hardlines for the setup, and a battery and a switch, and cord to run it all on a radical bicycle? Thankx homie! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Im sorry man, Prohopper quit making the bicycle cylinders.


----------



## hydraulicmike

hey fernando whats up ?? this is big mike from cincy. I m looking for a ballpark price to do a frame wrap on a 66 pontiac bonniville. thanks man


also i talked to a guy at pro hopper last month and he said they will be making one last batch of bike cylinders then thats it 



Last edited by hydraulicmike at Jun 11 2003, 08:15 PM


----------



## hydraulicmike

oh its a convertable


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 12 2003, 03:14 AM
> *hey fernando whats up ?? this is big mike from cincy. I m looking for a ballpark price to do a frame wrap on a 66 pontiac bonniville. thanks man
> 
> 
> also i talked to a guy at pro hopper last month and he said they will be making one last batch of bike cylinders then thats it*


 If that's so I'm dead on it with money in hand... :0


----------



## hydraulicmike

you gotta get in contact with them to get on the list


----------



## "I" Ridah

Hey Fernando whats Crackin. Do you guys have any pro hopper 10's in stock for a coil over. I need them like yesterday.


----------



## "I" Ridah

Thanks Fernando. You helped me out once again. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fernando

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ Jun 20 2003, 11:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>Thanks Fernando. You helped me out once again. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:[/b][/quote]
Coo! :thumbsup:


----------



## EscaladeEXTon24s

whats up fernando, its curtis, just wanted to say your doin it bro
later


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by EscaladeEXTon24s_@Jun 24 2003, 03:08 PM
> *whats up fernando, its curtis, just wanted to say your doin it bro
> later*


 What up big pimpin! You tha man homie. I'll be hitting you up on some paint soon. I need some for my little chopper.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by EscaladeEXTon24s_@Jun 24 2003, 11:08 PM
> *whats up fernando, its curtis, just wanted to say your doin it bro
> later*


 Hey is this the guy with the triple threat lincoln out of curiousity? If so where did it go? I thought that car was cool as phuk. I know a few people didn't like tha paint but I thought the patternz were pretty cool.!


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Fernando! Where are you guys located in Louisville. My friend is down there right now and he wants to come over. He's only there until tomorrow (June 30).

Thanks!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 29 2003, 11:49 AM
> *Hey Fernando! Where are you guys located in Louisville. My friend is down there right now and he wants to come over. He's only there until tomorrow (June 30).
> 
> Thanks!*


 Does anyone know?


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 29 2003, 11:49 AM
> *Hey Fernando! Where are you guys located in Louisville. My friend is down there right now and he wants to come over. He's only there until tomorrow (June 30).
> 
> Thanks!*


 his shop is off fern valley rd
65 to fern vally ....east on fern valley 
turn left at red light by mc d's 
thats ulrich ave 
past the bend ....look to the right


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ForPlay+Jun 30 2003, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ForPlay @ Jun 30 2003, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--allcoupedup_@Jun 29 2003, 11:49 AM
> *Hey Fernando!  Where are you guys located in Louisville.  My friend is down there right now and he wants to come over.  He's only there until tomorrow (June 30).
> 
> Thanks!*


his shop is off fern valley rd
65 to fern vally ....east on fern valley 
turn left at red light by mc d's 
thats ulrich ave 
past the bend ....look to the right[/b][/quote]
Thanks, man! You know if they're open today?


----------



## JBhydros

no problem
not sure .....they should be 
call him and make sure ?


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Jun 28 2003, 10:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Jun 28 2003, 10:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EscaladeEXTon24s_@Jun 24 2003, 11:08 PM
> *whats up fernando, its curtis, just wanted to say your doin it bro
> later*


Hey is this the guy with the triple threat lincoln out of curiousity? If so where did it go? I thought that car was cool as phuk. I know a few people didn't like tha paint but I thought the patternz were pretty cool.! [/b][/quote]
nope micah your thinking of cheeks with the triple threat lincoln....it's getting painted now......this is Curtis co-owner of Smart Shoppers....he has an escalade on 24's and sold his lincoln....


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY

Whats up Fernando!


----------



## EscaladeEXTon24s

Whats up Fernando!


----------



## jojo




----------



## jojo

dont know


----------



## 187_Regal

Hey fernando, thanks for the help on the phone yesterday. I am gonna take it apart today and see if it is that seal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 16 2003, 01:41 PM
> *Hey fernando, thanks for the help on the phone yesterday. I am gonna take it apart today and see if it is that seal. :thumbsup:*


 Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 11 2003, 08:14 PM
> *hey fernando whats up ??  this is big mike from cincy.  I m looking for a ballpark price to do a frame wrap on a 66 pontiac bonniville. thanks man
> 
> 
> *


fernando have you read this yet???????

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...4807feae7a8c73b

you guys ought to come up some time :cheesy: 



Last edited by hydraulicmike at Jul 16 2003, 11:42 PM


----------



## jojo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Jul 20 2003, 08:56 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 Whats so funny?? uffin:


----------



## jojo

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Jul 23 2003, 08:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Jul 23 2003, 08:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jojo_@Jul 20 2003, 08:56 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


Whats so funny?? uffin:[/b][/quote]
your funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

nice tecquila (sp)


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Fernando! I'm coming down this weekend. We need some 3 1/2 ton hopping coils, # 11 pumphead chrome motor and some other things. You gonna be open? Whats the price for these things and do you have rims for sale?


----------



## mrcaprice84

SEKOND 2 NONE !!! ONE GOOD COMPANY TO ORDER FROM!!
FRIENDLY PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH!! :biggrin: WILL DO MORE BUSS...
WITH FERNADO!!! ASK 4 FERNADO.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HAD A BATCH OF BAD MOTORS ... AND HE REPLACED THEM NO ??? ASKED!! :biggrin:


LATERS!!! 

JASON 



Last edited by mrcaprice84 at Jul 28 2003, 12:44 PM


----------



## jojo

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S.D RYDER

:0


----------



## hydraulicmike

fernando ... still need price on a full frame wrap for a 66 bonneville convertable. also need price on 5 ton springs


----------



## jojo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos

what are Sekond 2 none business hours?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 4 2003, 10:39 AM
> *what are Sekond 2 none business hours?*


 we're here from 10 to 6pm, monday through friday. Hit us up 866-493-7671.


----------



## cleverlos

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Aug 5 2003, 11:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Aug 5 2003, 11:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Aug 4 2003, 10:39 AM
> *what are Sekond 2 none business hours?*


we're here from 10 to 6pm, monday through friday. Hit us up 866-493-7671.[/b][/quote]
saturdays your close?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 5 2003, 02:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Aug 5 2003, 02:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 11:48 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Aug 4 2003, 10:39 AM
> what are Sekond 2 none business hours?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> we're here from 10 to 6pm, monday through friday. Hit us up 866-493-7671.*
Click to expand...

saturdays your close?[/b][/quote]
most of the time we are at car shows on the weekends.


----------



## cleverlos

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Aug 5 2003, 04:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Aug 5 2003, 04:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 02:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 11:48 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 4 2003, 10:39 AM
> what are Sekond 2 none business hours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we're here from 10 to 6pm, monday through friday. Hit us up 866-493-7671.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> saturdays your close?*
Click to expand...

most of the time we are at car shows on the weekends.[/b][/quote]
what are you guys up to this week end?


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 5 2003, 03:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Aug 5 2003, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 04:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 02:59 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 11:48 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 4 2003, 10:39 AM
> what are Sekond 2 none business hours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we're here from 10 to 6pm, monday through friday. Hit us up 866-493-7671.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> saturdays your close?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> most of the time we are at car shows on the weekends.*
Click to expand...

what are you guys up to this week end?[/b][/quote]
We'll be at the chicago LRM show.


----------



## showandgo

do you have my trailing arms if you do bring them with you


----------



## cleverlos

you guys never answer the phone are you guys there today?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

*** Actually the other guy "BOB" ( Im sure thats his name ) is very helpful as well as Fernando ...... I have started my first real hydro setup with Fernando when he was at cool cars & most likey end with him at prohopper as well .... But, If he (Bob) works with Fernando, then you can count on him too..... Im down with ya -- even tho I still have CCE pumps  ....im outta here , BOB-T


----------



## PORK CHOP

whats up guys


----------



## BobRizzo

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Aug 25 2003, 01:29 AM
> **** Actually the other guy "BOB" ( Im sure thats his name ) is very helpful as well as Fernando ...... I have started my first real hydro setup with Fernando when he was at cool cars & most likey end with him at prohopper as well .... But, If he (Bob) works with Fernando, then you can count on him too..... Im down with ya -- even tho I still have CCE pumps  ....im outta here , BOB-T*


 Damn I dont get on here enough. Thanks for the props Bob. Let me know if you got any questions about that one thing.


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo+Sep 12 2003, 08:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BobRizzo @ Sep 12 2003, 08:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Aug 25 2003, 01:29 AM
> **** Actually the other guy "BOB" ( Im sure thats his name ) is very helpful as well as Fernando ...... I have started my first real hydro setup with Fernando when he was at cool cars & most likey end with him at prohopper as well .... But, If he (Bob) works with Fernando, then you can count on him too..... Im down with ya -- even tho I still have CCE pumps   ....im outta here , BOB-T*


Damn I dont get on here enough. Thanks for the props Bob. Let me know if you got any questions about that one thing. [/b][/quote]
get to work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by POISONIVY+Sep 12 2003, 11:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (POISONIVY @ Sep 12 2003, 11:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2003, 08:05 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Aug 25 2003, 01:29 AM
> *** Actually the other guy "BOB" ( Im sure thats his name ) is very helpful as well as Fernando ...... I have started my first real hydro setup with Fernando when he was at cool cars & most likey end with him at prohopper as well .... But, If he (Bob) works with Fernando, then you can count on him too..... Im down with ya -- even tho I still have CCE pumps   ....im outta here , BOB-T*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Damn I dont get on here enough. Thanks for the props Bob. Let me know if you got any questions about that one thing. *
Click to expand...

get to work!!!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You get to work!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Hey i need a price quote from ya'll at sekond2none. I got a 2000 LHS, wantin' some hydros....lol j/p!! gonna be ready for bags in 4 months, i want 8 parkers with 2 chrome 5-gallon tanks, hardline in the trunk, and 2 viar 550's, 1/2" line. what kind of price can i expect for all parts and installation??


----------



## 1ofaknd

come on now, ya'll are the closest shop to me. (that does good work anyway)


----------



## 187_Regal

Whats up fernando and bob, I had a question for you. If I were to take the uppers off the regal, and I brought them to you could you put the bushings in? I hear that you have to have them pressed in. I will probably come down to the shop and see whats up later on, but if you get a chance let me know something. Later


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 29 2003, 10:04 AM
> *Whats up fernando and bob, I had a question for you. If I were to take the uppers off the regal, and I brought them to you could you put the bushings in? I hear that you have to have them pressed in. I will probably come down to the shop and see whats up later on, but if you get a chance let me know something. Later*


 if they can't i can get it done at work let me no russ


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 29 2003, 12:04 PM
> *Whats up fernando and bob, I had a question for you. If I were to take the uppers off the regal, and I brought them to you could you put the bushings in? I hear that you have to have them pressed in. I will probably come down to the shop and see whats up later on, but if you get a chance let me know something. Later*


 Yeah they have to be pressed in and i dont have a press. I usually take them to the napa right down the street. They charge like $5 a bushing.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 15 2003, 08:02 PM
> *2000+ Chrysler.
> 
> 8 valves.
> 
> 2 chrome 5 Gal. tanks.
> 
> Hardline in the trunk.
> 
> Installed.*


 It's down to less than 2 months away, can i get a quote or what??


----------



## Ihop

do you guys know mike in yuma ,az with that bad ass circus car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Fernando, check you PM's


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Yo fernando its me gilbert I need 4 more sacos call me 210-525-8468 need them quick .


----------



## cheeks78

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 29 2003, 10:04 AM
> *Whats up fernando and bob, I had a question for you. If I were to take the uppers off the regal, and I brought them to you could you put the bushings in? I hear that you have to have them pressed in. I will probably come down to the shop and see whats up later on, but if you get a chance let me know something. Later*


 :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

yo whats up fernando, its luis from PA , hows the shop, 
whens philly gonna bring you up here man to get some cheesesteaks. can you find out if blinky is going to be the 
hop judge at englishtown this year.
you coming up to e-town?
[email protected]


----------



## marioo

khkljhjh


----------



## marioo

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## Guam707

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Hey fernando, figured I would say thanks again for saving my ass on friday, I greatly appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 10 2004, 12:34 PM
> *Hey fernando, figured I would say thanks again for saving my ass on friday, I greatly appreciate it. :thumbsup:*


 Hey now I saved your ass too. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 10 2004, 03:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ May 10 2004, 03:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--187_Regal_@May 10 2004, 12:34 PM
> *Hey fernando, figured I would say thanks again for saving my ass on friday, I greatly appreciate it. :thumbsup:*


Hey now I saved your ass too. :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
I know and I thanked you in the other thread, asshole, I get no love, tryin to thank my friends, He saved me first and I thanked you first, Anyhow, both of you all helped me last weekend, so thank you both, now I am gonna go home and be sad............J/P


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+May 14 2004, 07:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (187_Regal @ May 14 2004, 07:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2004, 03:55 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--187_Regal*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 10 2004, 12:34 PM
> Hey fernando, figured I would say thanks again for saving my ass on friday, I greatly appreciate it. :thumbsup:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hey now I saved your ass too. :biggrin: *
Click to expand...

I know and I thanked you in the other thread, asshole, I get no love, tryin to thank my friends, He saved me first and I thanked you first, Anyhow, both of you all helped me last weekend, so thank you both, now I am gonna go home and be sad............J/P[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:  


I was just fucking with you homie. :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:biggrin:


----------



## CP

hey fernando, i need a universal air strut bag. i have been calling, but i must be picking the wrong times!!! hit me up if you can get me one in a hurry.


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

FERNANDO CUADO VAS A VENIR A VISITARNOS? ME DIJO MI HEMANO QUE TE PREGUNTARA?POS YA TU SABES (PARTY BOY PETE)  HE WAS JUST WONDERING SO i PROMISE HIM i WOULD ASK YOU


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

same shit happens with me LOL everytime I try calling Fernando he's not there. I have the worse timing ever.



> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 12 2004, 10:57 PM
> *hey fernando, i need a universal air strut bag. i have been calling, but i must be picking the wrong times!!! hit me up if you can get me one in a hurry.
> [snapback]2029561[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whats up Fernando? It looks like your doing the damn thing now Bro.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Had my first dealings with Fernando and must say he takes care of his customers.. great price and there was a problem with shipment from Cali so he is hookin me up with shippin to me.... Thanks and get that to me as soon as u can....
Paul


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man Fernando is the shit Bro. he knows what he is talking about, I send all my customers to him


----------



## SixFourClownin

WHATS UP BRO.!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn this topic should be off the hook!!!!


----------



## air280

fernando..................you getting my e-mails and PM's ?


----------



## air280

hello.......................


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Well.....I checked out the site and I was a little dissapointed. None of the phone numbers work and the prices seem a little out of date......


----------



## Eric

dang


----------



## allcoupedup

I read in a different post that he's moving shops or something, but it seems that its been a while since some people have heard from him (including myself). Everything alight?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by CCETechnician_@Dec 18 2002, 11:43 PM
> *ohh yeah,, by the ounce,,,, by the ounce
> [snapback]342102[/snapback]​*


THE TRUTH FINALLY COMES OUT!!!!!!LEAD-BACK BUMPER,LEAD-BACK BUMPER...HUH! NO WONDER MY CADDY AIN'T SMASHIN BUMPER..... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :nono: LEAD?


----------



## TOWN CAR92

i have bought from them before.......
they told me that had my order in stock,thats the only reason i got it from there in the first place assuming it would be quicker.... :thumbsdown: 
they fucking ordered my shit from prohopper and had them send it to me 2-3 weeks later.....i call this bad service......


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 22 2005, 09:12 AM
> *i have bought from them before.......
> they told me that had my order in stock,thats the only reason i got it from there in the first place assuming it would be quicker.... :thumbsdown:
> they fucking ordered my shit from prohopper and had them send it to me 2-3 weeks later.....i call this bad service......
> [snapback]2760255[/snapback]​*


Cant please everyone. I have a deal with my suppliers. If i dont have it in stock they'll drop ship to my customers. I think when you placed your order, i was out of stock and so was my supplier. Sorry, shit happens.


----------



## rollmodel

In Fernando's defence, a couple years ago I called him about some springs. We had never met before, he took very good care of me. Thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

hey fernando God bless you and I will be praying for bro give me a call bro if you need anything.just keep your head up high bro.Hope you get better soon


----------



## rollmodel

Get well soon man.


----------



## OuttaSpite

Me and James are thinking of you man. If you need anything let us know. I'm sure James would help out around the shop some if you need him to. Get well see you soon!


----------



## YellowAmigo

Fernano, you are in my prayers Bro... get well soon
Paul


----------



## PantyDropper

get well soon :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic

fernando get well soon!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Fernando man, I've known you for quite a few years now and I must say You have helped me out a WHOLE LOT over the years you have been a good friend Thanks for all you've done. I hope you know If you need ANYTHING at All I'll always be there to give you a hand man Get Your ass feelin better so we can nose up when my car is done LOL


----------



## ninetytwosuz

hey im comin up to louisville june 10th-19th half my family lives in louisville... is there anything goin on in louisville i should check out? Im 16 and JUST got into lowriding like a year ago-- im really into it and i saw an ad for S2N in a mag and noticed the louisville address... im gonna come check y'all out, where's your shop at


----------



## CadillacGrill21

i guess its a bad time to order from here . hope everything is well


----------



## LowRollinJosh

is sekond to none still open? i want to get some shit. ~JO$H~


----------



## acura king

SUP FELLAS HOW U DONING FRENANDO


----------



## Blast From The Past

Good luck Fernando..........Hope you get feeling better dude...........Let us know if we can do anything for you..

Brad


----------



## BURNOUTBOY

I TRIED EMAILING THIS SECOND TO EVERYONE GUY ABOUT BAG BRACKETS FOR TWO WEEKS. HE HAD THEM LISTED ON EBAY. THE AUCTION ENDED, SO I EMAILED SAYING I WAS INTERESTED IN BUYING THE BRACKETS ANYWAYS. I ASKED IF HE HAD MORE COMING......NO RESPONSE. AFTER 4 MORE SIMILAR EMAILS AND MY HOMIE TRYING TO EMAILING HIM STILL NOTHING. BY THIS TIME I ORDERED THE BRACKETS FROM A REAL CUSTOM SHOP. A COUPLE OF DAYS AFTER ORDERING THE BRACKETS FROM THE "REAL SHOP" HE RELISTED MORE OF THE DAMN THINGS ON EBAY :uh: MAN DOES THIS GUY WANT MY MONEY OR NOT. THANKS FOR THE REPLY A-HOLE :angry:


----------



## Fernando

> _Originally posted by BURNOUTBOY_@Aug 16 2005, 07:39 PM~3638481
> *I TRIED EMAILING THIS SECOND TO EVERYONE GUY ABOUT BAG BRACKETS FOR TWO WEEKS. HE HAD THEM LISTED ON EBAY. THE AUCTION ENDED, SO I EMAILED SAYING I WAS INTERESTED IN BUYING THE BRACKETS ANYWAYS. I ASKED IF HE HAD MORE COMING......NO RESPONSE. AFTER 4 MORE SIMILAR EMAILS AND MY HOMIE TRYING TO EMAILING HIM STILL NOTHING. BY THIS TIME I ORDERED THE BRACKETS FROM A REAL CUSTOM SHOP. A COUPLE OF DAYS AFTER ORDERING THE BRACKETS FROM THE "REAL SHOP" HE RELISTED MORE OF THE DAMN THINGS ON EBAY :uh:  MAN DOES THIS GUY WANT MY MONEY OR NOT. THANKS FOR THE REPLY A-HOLE :angry:
> *


I respond to all my emails. I was involved in an accident that put me in the hospital for 2 months. That kept me away from my computer. I had a friend that was supposed to take care of my site but he didnt do very good job. Check your spam folder too. If i have never emailed you before, some email carriers will put the emails directly in your spam folders. I am a real rider. Ive been building cars and selling parts for over a decade. So next time you want to bad mouth someone, do some research first. Their are plenty of people on this site that can vouch for me.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Fernando_@Sep 8 2005, 07:32 PM~3778285
> *I respond to all my emails. I was involved in an accident that put me in the hospital for 2 months. That kept me away from my computer. I had a friend that was supposed to take care of my site but he didnt do very good job. Check your spam folder too. If i have never emailed you before, some email carriers will put the emails directly in your spam folders. I am a real rider. Ive been building cars and selling parts for over a decade. So next time you want to bad mouth someone, do some research first. Their are plenty of people on this site that can vouch for me.
> *


:thumbsup: to Fernando!

How you been homie, you doing OK?


----------



## integraoligist

hey, i just noticed you have cylinders and brackets... PMing you now...


----------



## BURNOUTBOY

JUST TRYING TO SPEND MONEY.......



GUESS YOU DONT WANT MINE.

BTW A CO WORKER BOUGHT YOUR BRACKETS, AFTER SEEING WHAT ONE OF YOUR COMPETETORS SENT ME HE WAS READY TO RETURN HIS BRACKETS. MINE WERE WAY CHUNKIER. THANKS N E WAYZ


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Fernando_@Dec 12 2002, 12:49 AM~326784
> *No, Nate you da man!
> *


WE MISS YOU CARNAL.... ONE OF A KIND WHEN YOU WERE WITH US AND SECOND TO NONE.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 13 2011, 01:05 AM~20079410
> *WE MISS YOU CARNAL.... ONE OF A KIND WHEN YOU WERE WITH US AND SECOND TO NONE.
> *


?


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Mar 13 2011, 04:05 AM~20079410-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE MISS YOU CARNAL.... ONE OF A KIND WHEN YOU WERE WITH US AND SECOND TO NONE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x1000000000 :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 13 2011, 09:28 AM~20079796
> *?
> *



Fernando we miss you bro! You were the man !!!! You showed us love up here in PA and helped us out ! Always there to help a brother out !

Ride In Peace homie !!!! :angel: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## BobRizzo

Damn........ I searched the old company name just now.

Reading all this this brought back alot of great memories, but also alot of sadness.

I miss those days. Making my living every day doing what I love, with my best friend.

If anyone is reading this just know, I love and miss you all!


----------

